# Gaggia Classic spitting coffee at me



## Jag Race (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi, I'm new here.

I've just started using a Gaggia Classic I've had in a box for years but only recently thought to use.

For a week, everything went well. Today however, it is spitting coffee at me whenever I try to use it. As far as I can see, the coffee comes out of the split pourers below the brew head. I couldn't look too closely or I'd risk getting boiling coffee in the eye: It chucks the coffee more than two feet from the machine, upwards and outwards before it falls to the floor or counter. It's quite spluttery, as if particularly hot.

The only thing I can think of is it's something to do with me taking the filter out of the brewhead for the first time and it not going back properly. However, it seems to be seated ok, but the brewhead tightens in a slightly different place. It used to barely approach 90 degrees, now it goes about 10 degrees beyond it. The other thing I've noticed is the decompression duct discharges as soon as coffee starts to flow.

Anyone know what I'm doing wrong or might be wrong with the machine?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

If its been in storage for a few years I would replace the group head seal as well as descaling - get a blue silicon cafelat one if you can, and clean all the head before fitting.

The boiler will have had water in it when it went into storage and you will need to clean all the muck out - preferably without the shower screen in place - there is a guide in the gaggia section but basically

1ltr of water with 2tsp of citric acid (ebay, home brew shop) tartaric is even better.

pop in the tank - heat up the machine (not steam switch) then turn on pump and vent the water through the wand 100 mil at a time - turn off wait 15 m and repeat till all the water is through. then flush with a couple of full tanks of clean water.


----------



## Jag Race (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks Jimbo, I'm very grateful for such a speedy response!

It was brand-new in the box so I had assumed it was entirely dry and clean inside. Is the water you mention left over from manufacturer testing? Or does the fact that it was brand-new change your advice?

Jim


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Are you using the pressurised basket?

Is the crema device in place?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Did you buy it before 2015? , the group seals changed shape in 2015 and alot more besides, like jumbo ratty says see iv there is a cremma pin under the basket and let us know if the basket only has one hole


----------



## Jag Race (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks you both for your helpfulness. Googling the specific terms you mentioned I found that it's a pressurised basket and also found this:






Which turned out to be exactly my problem! A friend had opened it up out of interest and the crema pin fell out. My wife found it in the sink and put it somewhere safe, but then forgot to ask me about it. Once the pin went back in, everything worked as before.

But if you don't mind, now that you've been so helpful, I have a further question. How do you know when to start the pump? Sometimes even if the machine has been on a while, the light on the pump switch goes out within a few seconds of starting and the coffee isn't as hot as it should be.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Wait for thw right sequence.

Watch when the light goes out, start the pour when the lught comes back on again.

Or, when you get good at it if you cant be bothered to wsit fluck the steam switch on for just a couple of seconds the switch the steam switch off again and start the pour. That takes more judgement as if you have it on too long it will get too hot.

What we are talking about here is temp surfing.

Glad i could help with the original problem.

This is one of those rare occurance when im right


----------



## Jag Race (Aug 24, 2017)

Many thanks Jumbo. I really appreciate your taking the time.


----------

